# Tua?



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Tua from Island Pride Bullies is in two kennels?

Our Pitbull Studs

http://www.islandpridebullies.com/males.htm

:roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ulysses (IPB) sold Tua to Kim (UP). Ulysses still owns frozen semen off of him, but is no longer breeding.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh alright, I did not know that. Thanks.

What do you guys think about their dogs?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

heh... which kennel? All of my bullies are Island Pride dogs.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

The other ones. lool


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's a crap kennel with a big ol crap owner


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I know i hate their site for so many different reasons.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the lady has like 50 dogs. Since Tua went to her he's just not the same dog at all. It's like she broke his spirit.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

IMO theyre the epitomy of the breed, they are too far over done and i can put my bottom dollar those dogs will all have health problems. not being a rude or anything like that, but island pride bullies put those to shame. i looked through the studs, and they get better once you get to about halfway down. the first ones scream mastiff, and the bottom ones scream bull dog. but in my opinion those dogs are potential walking heart attacks.

**and by better i mean the ones towards the bottom dont look as over done, but guess what those are probably the pups that go for less money... Isnt that sad?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shia (females section) on her site was Ulysses' dog too, but her name was Ipod... if you notice she's the dog with the most bragging rights. She gets dogs from other kennels and takes credit for the dogs. I have no respect for that. Kim has been in the game for so long shes a money hungry woman with no conscience or morals


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

look at all the excess weight she puts on these dogs. She has 2 females and one male off of tua... compare those puppies to mine that aren't kenneled 24/7 and have a strict feeding guideline... then Shia again... the first picture was taken by Ulysses... then the other two when she was in Kims care... look at how sloppy she let her get.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Why didn't he just keep them? ):


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I just saw that they are selling one of their studs for $20,000. She's crazy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PBN said:


> I just saw that they are selling one of their studs for $20,000. She's crazy.


And someone's gonna pay... And their gonna stud it the heck out too... Because it's byb handing down to byb to byb......


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

That dog is worst then the one on muglestons.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ulysses fell on hard times so he had to get rid of a few dogs.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

That sucks to hear. ):


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Hears my deal with kim. I spoke with her at a bully gathering I think it was the Atl bully palooza. She makes me sick she basically pimps all of her studs and does not take good care of her sogs except for when it comes to feeding in that case they all eat a little too good. If you are going to use your dogs as an occupation the least you could do is give a damn about them, ugh. I digress...

And now that I think about it I might have seen Tua at the atl bully palooza. He didnt look so hot. Was he in her care at the time Shana, I may have tooken a pic.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Hears my deal with kim. I spoke with her at a bully gathering I think it was the Atl bully palooza. She makes me sick she basically pimps all of her studs and does not take good care of her sogs except for when it comes to feeding in that case they all eat a little too good. If you are going to use your dogs as an occupation the least you could do is give a damn about them, ugh. I digress...
> 
> And now that I think about it I might have seen Tua at the atl bully palooza. He didnt look so hot. Was he in her care at the time Shana, I may have tooken a pic.


If you take a look around the breeders on here, they are at least working their dogs, and a lot if not most have an occupation that has nothing to do with BREEDING. Breeding as a business is the first sign that the kennel is bad news, and it's really sad when you think what those dogs will go through when they start hitting senior years.

I don't hate bullies. Or even dislike them. I hate the extremes, and I hate that MOST people breeding them have no interaction with their dogs except to show them off to an uneducated crowd.

I was at a Bully show in Shawnee Oklahoma, and the people who had Staffies and APBTs were basically laughed at, because our dogs lacked the monstrous heads and the bowed out legs. I talked to many of the people there, not really giving them any feed back (as I was outnumbered), but I wasn't shocked at all to learn that most of the dogs in the show were being presented as American Pitbull Terriers. The prices ranged from 1500-10000.00


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i agree,if your dog isnt 110 pounds witha 25inch head they wont take a second glance,dosent matter if it was a grch game dog from outstanding breeding or not.
i saw a bully dog that was like a f1 neo mastiff cross and i told the breeder,"hey,that looks like a neo mastiff" and he said something like"this is big charles of of little boo boo and princess short girl" or something.it was stupid.
It had a big ol ukc pedigree framed right outside its crate as well.
if it looks like a mastiff,walks like one and barks like one i guess that means its a pure bred apbt?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cane76 said:


> i agree,if your dog isnt 110 pounds witha 25inch head they wont take a second glance,dosent matter if it was a grch game dog from outstanding breeding or not.
> i saw a bully dog that was like a f1 neo mastiff cross and i told the breeder,"hey,that looks like a neo mastiff" and he said something like"this is big charles of of little boo boo and princess short girl" or something.it was stupid.
> It had a big ol ukc pedigree framed right outside its crate as well.
> if it looks like a mastiff,walks like one and barks like one i guess that means its a pure bred apbt?


:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Joseph you're right, Tua was with Kim at the Atl palooza... When I saw him it just broke my heart. It was like he was scared/in a trance the whole time... He didn't even recconize me and I've know this dog since he was a pup. Definitely not the same bubbly happy dog he was with Ulysses.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I miss tua
Its sad that he has to go to that lady...I dont like them
first and hopefuly last time I seen the people that worked at the kennel were rude...poor tua didnt look like the dog I saw at first...so sad looking


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, I found a Pup off of Tua, right now, he's insanely bully for four months old. I'm not gonna lie, I'm not impressed. 

2nd puppy down


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that bull crap came from her mother... her mother is Ice

Our Female Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Did you see what they wrote about his sperm though?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

about how much it is? yeah I saw that. She dropped the price a few months after she got Tua to make sure she ran Ulysses "out of business"


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I was just curious if the pending legal actions were just malicious....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's just too funny! she can't do that, I personally called the UKC to verify this before the breeding went down. She tried to pull a fast one on Ulysses, telling him that he can't use his stored semen without her signature. Infact, the UKC informed both Ulysses and I that the owner of the semen is who has to sign for the litter application. The paper work is really only valid if you have your dogs DNA-VIP which I have no problem doing, and intend on doing for all three puppies. Tua is profiled and so is Indigo.

She's a freakin' slime bucket. No i didn't see that at first.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

See that's what I was thinking, considering what all has been said..... what a jerk.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Poor doggies. ):


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Right? I dunno, Tua is gorgeous, but he didn't look too good in a couple of photos in his profile on her site....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

WOWWWW...What a shady bia. Thats horrible that she would do that. People these days...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

to each his own. I like my RE dogs you like your Gotti dogs. I guess you're not interested in taking felony anymore huh?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Uhhh...are you talking to me? Or Jon? Lol.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jon, he seems to be bashing the sire to the dog that he asked me for.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh. I was like...HEY! I love me some RE dogs! Mailes 100%. Lol. <3 And I wanna steal Tua from that Kim lady...she SUCKSSS.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

WTH? Dude, I think Tua is effin gorgeous, I only said that he didn't look too good in a couple photos in his profile on that site, under her care.... That's all. Dogs like Tua, Paco, and Kamali are my favorite types. I'm feeling kinjda bad for Tua, I'm not sure he's in the right hands.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel you guys I really had to think hard to realize that Tua was the dog I seen at the ATL bully palooza. Although he was sad he still looked a hell of a lot better then what was out there. I believe he won 1st place pocket bully or something like that. 

I think Im in her are a can get him for you if you like Shana:angeldevi
lol jp


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ultimate bullies are just a bunch of peddlers(sorry kim if you read this) and there dogs are very overdone and have lost function if you see them in person you can tell cause they can even run correctly. they do take very good care of their dogs and pups and show them as well so they are very involved. i personally would just buy an english bulldog to sit on my living room floor cause no way can these ultimate blue ambullies climb up the couch!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha that would be awsome Joe!


----------

